# Ξένες αλυσίδες καταστημάτων στην Ελλάδα



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2012)

Όποιος έχει μπει στις ιστοσελίδες καταστημάτων που δραστηριοποιούνται σε όλον τον κόσμο, έχει σίγουρα δει ότι καταστήματα όπως το ΙΚΕΑ έχουν ψηλότερες τιμές στην Ελλάδα απ' ό,τι στην Ιταλία ή στο ΗΒ ή στην Αμερική. Προχθές όμως διαπίστωσα ότι ένα κατάστημα που έχει _εξωφρενικά _μεγαλύτερες τιμές στην Ελλάδα είναι τo Marks & Spencer. Πήγα το Σάββατο στο κατάστημα της Ερμού και ψώνισα τρία πουκάμισα, τα δύο από 19,50 ευρώ και ένα 39,50. Σύνολο, 78,50 ευρώ. Μπήκα μετά στην ιστοσελίδα του Marks & Spencer και διαπίστωσα ότι το πουκάμισο των 19,50 τιμάται 9,50 λίρες, δηλαδή περίπου 11-12 ευρώ, και αυτό που έκανε 39,50 ευρώ τιμάται 19,50 λίρες, δηλαδή περίπου 24 ευρώ.

Η αποστολή ενός πακέτου από την Αγγλία στην Ελλάδα χρεώνεται από τη Marks & Spencer 15 λίρες, περίπου 18 ευρώ (περίεργο κι αυτό, δεδομένου ότι για την Αλβανία κάνει 7,50 λίρες, και για την Ταϊλάνδη επίσης 15 λίρες -- είμαστε φαίνεται κοντά στην Ταϊλάνδη). 

Αν είχα παραγγείλει λοιπόν τα ίδια πράγματα στην Αγγλία θα μου είχαν στοιχίσει: 48 ευρώ + 18 ευρώ ταχυδρομικά = 66 ευρώ. Θα ήμουν δηλαδή κερδισμένη κατά 12,5 ευρώ. Αν τώρα ήθελα να αγοράσω κι άλλα πράγματα και ο λογαριασμός μου ανέβαινε αρκετά, το κέρδος θα ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο, αφού τα ταχυδρομικά είναι σταθερά. Δεδομένου δε ότι η ποικιλία του ελληνικού καταστήματος δεν πλησιάζει ούτε κατά διάνοια την ποικιλία εμπορευμάτων του αγγλικού, εννοείται ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπατήσω το πόδι μου στο ελληνικό μαγαζί. Αν χρειάζομαι κάτι από το M&S, ξέρω τώρα πού θα το βρω.

Αλλά ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί μας πιάνουν τόσο κορόιδα οι διεθνείς αλυσίδες. Το ξέρουμε αυτό και για τα είδη του σουπερμάρκετ, το φωνάζουν οι εφημερίδες καθημερινά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Στην Ελλάδα και τα Βαλκάνια τα Marks & Spencer δεν είναι θυγατρική τής αγγλικής εταιρείας, αλλά ανήκουν στον όμιλο Αφοί Μαρινόπουλοι (FAMAR / CARREFOUR / MARKS & SPENCER / SEPHORA / BEAUTY SHOP / GRANDOPTICAL / GAP / BANANA REPUBLIC / STARBUCKS). Στον ίδιο όμιλο ανήκαν και τα DIA και τα FNAC, που έχουν τώρα κλείσει. 

http://www.dealnews.gr/epixeiriseis/item/33989-«Καλάθι»-γεμάτο-τρύπες-για-τον-Μαρινόπουλο
http://www.dealnews.gr/leaders/item/3475-Οικογένεια-Μαρινόπουλου-H-επόμενη-μέρα-μετά-την-απώλεια-του-ιδρυτή-της


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2012)

Ωραία, τώρα εξηγείται. Συγγνώμη, δεν θα πάρω λοιπόν από τον Όμιλο Μαρινόπουλο, που αποφάσισε ότι ένα προϊόν που κάνει 12 ευρώ _λιανική _στην Αγγλία μπορεί να κάνει 19,50 στην Ελλάδα. Όσα μεταφορικά και να του βάλεις, πάλι το κέρδος είναι εξωφρενικό, επειδή αυτοί το αγοράζουν χοντρική, σωστά;


----------



## Lina (Mar 19, 2012)

Οι ξένες πολυεθνικές διαθέτουν ακριβότερα τα προϊόντα τους στις ελληνικές θυγατρικές τους από ό,τι στις άλλες χώρες. Το θέμα αφορά τη λειτουργία του ανταγωνισμού στην Ελλάδα ή καλύτερα τη μη λειτουργία του.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 19, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι σωστό να συγκρίνουμε τις τιμές ενός προϊόντος στο Internet με τις διμές στο κατάστημα, αφού το κατάστημα έχει περισσότερα λειτουργικά έξοδα που πρέπει να τα καλύψει με κάποιον τρόπο (ειδικά στην Ερμού - φαντάζομαι ότι θα πληρώνει τεράστιο ενοίκιο). Ειδικά δε για τα ρούχα, η _αξία_ του προϊόντος είναι εντελώς υποκειμενική και την καθορίζει η εταιρεία ανάλογα με το τι σηκώνει η αγορά, αφού το _κόστος_ του ίδιου του ρούχου είναι πολύ μικρό.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2012)

Καταρχάς, δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι η τιμή του Ίντερνετ, για τη συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα, διαφέρει από την τιμή στα αγγλικά τους μαγαζιά. Από κάποια πράγματα που έψαξα, νομίζω ότι είναι οι ίδιες τιμές που είδα στο Λονδίνο. Στη συνέχεια, ακόμα και η τιμή στο Ίντερνετ είναι τιμή λιανικής, άρα το ελληνικό κατάστημα αγόρασε με ακόμα πιο χαμηλή τιμή, χοντρικής δηλαδή. Όσα έξοδα και να έχει ένα κατάστημα, όσα και να είναι τα μεταφορικά, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν δασμοί, δεν δικαιολογείται να πουλάνε με τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά. Αλλά ξέροντας πόσο ψηλά ανέβηκαν οι τιμές στην Ελλάδα από τότε που καθιερώθηκε το ευρώ, δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι άλλο ένα παράδειγμα που οι Έλληνες έμποροι παραφούσκωσαν τις τιμές -- σε βαθμό που οι πελάτες τους άρχισαν να παίρνουν πιστωτικές κάρτες και δάνεια για να τις αντιμετωπίσουν. Τώρα το πληρώνουν με την πτώση του τζίρου τους, αλλά δεν βλέπω να αποφασίζουν να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές, αρκετοί από αυτούς.


----------



## sarant (Mar 19, 2012)

Από προσωπική πείρα, και σε γκάμα αντικειμένων που χρειάστηκε να αγοράσω, το ΙΚΕΑ Ελ.Βενιζέλου ήταν προ τετραετίας ακριβότερο από το ΙΚΕΑ συνόρων Βελγίου-Λουξεμβούργου κατά 27% (με ΦΠΑ ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο, τότε, για το Βέλγιο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 19, 2012)

Ειδικά το ΙΚΕΑ έχει κολοσιαίες διαφορές, που φτάνουν μέχρι και +100% της τιμής σε καταστήματα του εξωτερικού (για την ακρίβεια, έχω δει καρέκλα που αγόρασα από ΙΚΕΑ στην Αγγλία, να κοστίζει 150% παραπάνω στην Ελλάδα, με χρονική διαφορά 2 μηνών).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Περί τιμών ΙΚΕΑ: http://www.spitoskylo.gr/2010/02/12/ikea-price-wars/

Επίσης, τα ΙΚΕΑ στην Ελλάδα είναι του ομίλου Φουρλής: http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=445969


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2012)

Στο Σπιτόσκυλο που παραθέτει πιο πάνω ο Ζαζ, διαβάστε και τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών από κάτω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Και στο _Βήμα_ αξίζουν τα σχόλια. Αλλά εμένα μ' αρέσει που ο κόσμος νομίζει πως πρόκειται για θυγατρικές των ξένων εταιρειών. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2012)

Ειλικρινά, αυτό νόμιζα και για το Μ&S και για το ΙΚΕΑ. Από την ώρα που έμαθα ότι ανήκουν σε Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες, το πράγμα ξεκαθάρισε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Αλλά να σου πω και το άλλο: Το ΙΚΕΑ στο ποτάμι είναι *γεμάτο κόσμο* (που αγοράζει, όχι που χαζεύει) *όλες τις μέρες και όλες τις ώρες*. Αν ήμουν ο Φουρλής δεν θα 'βλεπα για ποιον λόγο να ρίξω τις τιμές, αφού ο κόσμος δείχνει να είναι ΟΚ μ' αυτές. Και που υπάρχουν και κάποιοι διαμαρτυρόμενοι; Ε, αυτοί ας πάνε να τα φέρουν απ' έξω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Ειδικά για το M&S μπορώ να σας βεβαιώσω ότι οι τιμές στο ιντερνέτ είναι οι ελάχιστες των καταστημάτων και στις πιο πολλές περιπτωσεις είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με τις τιμές του καταστήματος. Αλλά υπαρχει διαφορά στις τιμές κάποιων προιόντων απο κατάστημα σε κατάστημα και έχει να κάνει με τη γειτονιά και τι σηκώνει, και φυσικά δεν έχουν όλα τα καταστηματα όλη τη γκάμα προιόντων, ούτε όλα τα μεγέθη κι ας είναι της ίδιας αλυσίδας και της ίδιας ιδιοκτησίας (αναφέρομαι στην Αγγλία, παντα).
Σχετικά με τις τιμές γενικά, όσο κι αν δεν μας αρέσει, ισχύει αυτό που λέει το ΙΚΕΑ στο Σπιτόσκυλο: *οι τιμές καθορίζονται από τις συνθήκες του τοπικού ανταγωνισμού ανάλογα με το προϊόν*, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι επειδή στην Ελλάδα το ΙΚΕΑ θεωρείται νεανικό και φοιτητικό έπιπλο τα πιο νεανικά σχέδια πουλιούνται πιο ακριβά γιατί αυτά πουλιούνται. Γι'αυτό ο κόκκινος μεταλλικός καναπές είναι πιο ακριβός στην Ελλάδα απ'ό,τι στο ΗΒ που το ΙΚΕΑ είναι η μόνη επιλογή για σοβαρούς οικογενειάρχες με λίγα λεφτά οι οποίοι πιθανόν να επιλέξουν τον ιμιτασιόν κλασσικό καναπέ, που θα είναι πιο ακριβός στο ΗΒ απ'ό,τι στην Ελλάδα.
Ο λεπτομερής καθορισμός των τιμών με βάση τις τοπικές συνθήκες (όπου τοπικός δε σημαίνει επίπεδο χώρας αλλά ακόμα και επίπεδο γειτονιάς) είναι πολύπλοκη διαδικασία και τον σπουδάζεις στο πανεπιστήμιο σε μεταπτυχιακά συνήθως. Φυσικά υπάρχει λογισμικό που τα κάνει αυτόματα όλα αυτά, αλλά η κάθε επιχείριση έχει δικά της κριτήρια καθορισμού τιμής. Δεν θα βιαστώ να συμπεράνω ότι οι Έλληνες αντιπρόσωποι κάνουν ό,τι τους καπνίσει για να γδάρουν τον Έλληνα καταναλωτή. Αντιθέτως, πιστέυω ότι οι αντιπρόσωποι εκμεταλλεύονται στο έπακρο τις εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις τους για την ελληνική αγορά για να πετύχουν τη βελτιστοποίηση του κέρδους τους. Κι αυτό δεν το κάνουν ξεκάρφωτα και χωρίς συνεργασία με την μητρική εταιρεία- το Μ&Σ δεν _είναι του Μαρινόπουλου_ να κάνει ο Μαρινόπουλος ό,τι θέλει. Το ΙΚΕΑ κι ο Μ&Σ ξέρουν πολύ καλά ποια πελατεία θέλουν και δεν επιτρέπουν αποκλίσεις απο τις τιμές που θα βλάψουν τη φήμη τους ή θα αλλάξουν την πελατεία τους. 
Και τώρα ας μου επιτρέψετε να γκρινιάξω κι εγώ για το ότι πολλά καταναλωτικά προιόντα πολυεθνικών εταιρείων είναι ακριβότερα στο ΗΒ απ'ό,τι είναι στην Ελλάδα:
Το 2010 αποφάσισα ότι χρειάζομαι το τραπέζι Mascotte της ιταλικής εταιρείας Calligaris και τις ασσορτί πτυσσόμενες καρέκλες. Η καλύτερη τιμή που έβρισκα στην Αγγλία για όλα μαζί έβγαινε περί τις 1200 λίρες (1500 ευρώ), από τότε έχει ανέβει. Τελικά ψάχνοντας πολύγλωσσα στο ιντερνέτιο βρήκα ιταλικό επιπλοσάιτ που είχε καλύτερες τιμές και τους έστειλα μήνυμα και ρωτούσα πόσο θα κοστίσει το τραπέζι κι οι καρέκλες με τα μεταφορικά. Και με μεταφορικά 150 ευρώ (φορτωτική, δέκα μέρες), μου έβγαινε γύρω στα 800 ευρώ η παραγγελία. Τελικά δεν προχώρησα γιατί μου έτυχαν άλλα έξοδα. Βεβαίως θα μου πείτε ότι στην Ιταλία φτιάχνονται κλπ κλπ. ΟΚ, ας πάρουμε τότε τον καναπε μου, που τον αγόρασα το 2010 στο ΗΒ και είναι δανέζικος, μάρκα Αρένα, που στην Ελλάδα τα πουλαέι το Εντός. Τον καναπέ μου δεν τον πουλαει το Εντός, γιατί είναι σχέδιο 50ς ρετρό, αλλά πουλάει έναν παρόμοιο που στο ΗΒ έχει την ίδια τιμή αλλά στο Εντός είναι 30% φτηνότερος. 
Επίσης την ίδια εποχή είχα δει ένα χαλί απέναντι από το γραφέιο μου, σε ένα κυριλέ μαγαζάκι, το χαλί μικρό, νομίζω 1,20χ1,60, με πολυ χαρακτηριστικό σχέδιο και υλικά (δερμάτινο κι έτσι). Προς £485, 600-650 ευρώ. Επειδή κοίταζα ΚΑΙ για χαλί εκείνη την εποχή, είχα δει πολύ πράμα και η τιμή αυτή ήταν μέτρια. Το ίδιο χαλί το είδα λίγο αργότερα σε λονδρέζικο πολυκατάστημα στην ίδια περίπου τιμή. Πάω λοιπόν στην Πάτρα κι ένα βράδυ εκεί που γύριζα σπίτι πάω απο άλλο δρόμο και βλέπω το ίδιο χαλί, ίδια μάρκα, σε πιο μεγάλο μέγεθος (1.60χ2.20) προς 500 ευρώ. Ε, δεν άντεξα, μπήκα μέσα, έπιασα κουβέντα με τον μαγαζάτορα, ήταν μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία και είχαμε και μια πολύ καλή συζήτηση κι έμαθα πολλά για το εμπόριο χαλιών και ειδών προικός. Τελικά το χαλί που έχω εδώ είναι τρία χαλάκια ενωμένα, μάλλινα, τα έφερα από Ελλάδα στη βαλίτσα σε δύο ταξίδια και τα αγόρασα συνολικά 115 ευρώ. Ακριβώς το ίδιο σχέδιο και χρώμα αλλά μονοκόματο το είδα προς 650 λίρες σε σικάτη βιτρίνα (να δω πως το τινάζεις μονοκόματο, που είναι ανάγλυφο κι η ηλεκτρική δεν είναι αποτελεσματική και ζυγίζει 50 κιλά).
Α, ναι, κι ένας φίλος μου αρχιτέκτονας που ανακαινίζει σπίτια για λεφτάδες πελάτες πήγαινει που και που στη Γαλλία και αγόραζει (απο κοινά μαγαζιά, όχι απο αποθήκες), βρύσες και άλλα τέτοια επωνυμα μπιχλιμπίδια στη μισή τιμή απ'ό,τι μπορεί να τα παρει σαν έμπορος στο ΗΒ. Μάρκες και σχέδια που πουλιούνται κι εδώ και δεν είναι φτιαγμένα ούτε στη Γαλλία. 

Οπότε μπορεί η φανέλλα του Μ&Σ να είναι φτηνότερη εδώ κι όχι στην Ελλάδα, αλλά πάρα πολλά άλλα ίδια εμπορικά προιόντα, ίδιας μάρκας είναι φτηνότερα στην Ελλάδα κι όχι εδώ. Ρίξτε μια ματιά την επόμενη στην ετικέτα του Ζάρα, ίσως δείτε την τιμή σε ευρώ να αλλάζει από χώρα σε χώρα της ευρωζώνης. Και σίγουρα είναι υψηλότερη στην Ελλάδα που έχει λιγότερο ανταγωνισμό. 

Τώρα μου γυάλισαν κάτι πολυθρόνες Ροσμπομπουά, 1350 στερλίναι έκαστη, γλύτωσα την πτώση γιατί καθόμουνα ήδη στην πολυθρόνα όταν κοίταξα την τιμή, αλλά έχω γείτονα ταπετσέρη, οπότε κοιτάζω να βρω κανένα ξεχαρβαλωμένο ερέιπιο στο ebay να το φτιάξω όπως θέλω εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 19, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα η καταναλωτική συνείδηση κάπως έχει πάει για βρούβες, για να το πω κομψά. Ακόμα και τώρα, σε καιρό κρίσης, όλα τα νιόπαντρα ζευγάρια που ξέρω κλαίνε και οδύρονται που δεν μπορούν να πάρουν τραπεζαρία των 2.000€ (που δεν τη χρειάζονται, γιατί κάνουν τραπέζια τρεις φορές το χρόνο), ψυγείο-ντιζαϊνιά κτλ κτλ. Το ΙΚΕΑ από την άλλη είναι μια πολύ φτηνή επιλογή, σε σχέση με τα παραπάνω, που παράλληλα είναι και πιο καλαίσθητη από τα προϊόντα αντίστοιχης τιμής (που μυρίζουν εϊτίλα από χιλιόμετρα), άρα νομίζω πως δεν είναι παράλογο το συμπέρασμα πως το ΙΚΕΑ εκμεταλλεύεται τις τοπικές συνθήκες της αγοράς. 

Θυμάμαι μάλιστα ότι συχνά στην Ελλάδα οι καταναλωτές δεν αγοράζουν προϊόντα όταν είναι πολύ φτηνά - μη με πείτε ελιτίστρια και τέτοια, βασίζομαι σε παρατηρήσεις και απλώς αναφέρω περιστατικά που έχουν πέσει στην αντίληψή μου. Γνωρίζω για παράδειγμα κατάστημα στον Πειραιά που πουλούσε μπλουζάκια Κίνας, κόστους χοντρικής 5€, αντί 70€ έκαστο, διότι τα υπόλοιπα ρούχα που είχε στο μαγαζί ήταν τζιν Seven (200€ το κομμάτι), Diesel (το αυτόν) κτλ, και τα μπλουζάκια με την αρχική τιμή τους (κάτω από 20€) δεν τα αγόραζε κανείς. Γνωρίζω και περιπτώσεις μίνι μάρκετ που άνοιγαν τις συσκευασίες προσφορών, γιατί ο κόσμος δεν αγόραζε τα προϊόντα που ήταν 3 σε 1, μην τους πει κανείς τσίπηδες κτλ.

Βέβαια, όλα αυτά μέχρι και τα μέσα του 2011, πριν χειροτερέψει πολύ η κρίση, δηλαδή. 




SBE said:


> Τώρα μου γυάλισαν κάτι πολυθρόνες Ροσμπομπουά, 1350 στερλίναι έκαστη, γλύτωσα την πτώση γιατί καθόμουνα ήδη στην πολυθρόνα όταν κοίταξα την τιμή, αλλά έχω γείτονα ταπετσέρη, οπότε κοιτάζω να βρω κανένα ξεχαρβαλωμένο ερέιπιο στο ebay να το φτιάξω όπως θέλω εγώ.


Πάντως, σκέψου από πόσο στιλάτο ύψος θα ήταν η πτώση αν καθόσουν σε Ροσμπουμπουά... Αχάριστη! Αν είχες δε και κανένα χαλάκι -που επειδή το υπογράφει ο Βερσάτσε υπερτριπλασιάζεται η τιμή του- τότε να δεις μεγαλεία. Ούτε οι μελανιές δε θα σ' ενοχλούσαν


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Στο θέμα του οικιακού εξοπλισμού υπάρχει ακόμα στην Ελλάδα η ιδέα ότι είναι έξοδο που θα το κάνεις μία φορά την εικοσαετία ή και πιο σπάνια επομένως καλύτερα να το κάνεις από την αρχή καλό. 

Μα καθόμουν ήδη στην ντιζαινεράτη πολυθρόνα όταν είδα την τιμή της.
Άσε, μου ήρθε ο νεός κατάλογος Χούλστα. Εκεί να δεις σοκ. Είχα πάει στο μαγαζί, χαζέυω τα συνθετα, χαζεύω γενικώς να ονειρέυομαι ότι έχω υπνοδωμάτιο 25 τετραγωνικά με δύο τόιχους τζαμαρία κλπ κλπ και στο τέλος απευθυνομαι στον υπαλληλο να μου πει τι γίνεται απο τιμές. Επειδή έιχα υποψιαστεί ότι ήταν ακριβό μαγαζί ρώτησα ποσο έκανε το κομμάτι που έδειχνε πιο φτηνιάρικο, δυο ντουλαπάκια και μια βάση. Και μου λέει £8000 και λέω εγώ "βγαίνει και σε άλλα χρώματα;"


----------



## Palavra (Mar 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στο θέμα του οικιακού εξοπλισμού υπάρχει ακόμα στην Ελλάδα η ιδέα ότι είναι έξοδο που θα το κάνεις μία φορά την εικοσαετία ή και πιο σπάνια επομένως καλύτερα να το κάνεις από την αρχή καλό.


Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι αυτή. Συνήθως όμως καταλήγεις να δίνεις ένα σκασμό λεφτά για πράγματα που σε 15 χρόνια θα φαίνονται ντεμοντέ. Άσε που συνήθως οι άνθρωποι δεν ψωνίζουν με βάση τις πραγματικές τους ανάγκες. Τι να το κάνεις, κοπελιά (όχι εσύ, SBE) το κρυστάλλινο σερβίτσιο και την τραπεζαρία την πανάκριβη; Να κυνηγάς τα παιδιά σου «όχι, μη», και να τα χρησιμοποιείς μια φορά στα πέντε τέρμινα (το σερβίτσιο και την τραπεζαρία, όχι τα παιδιά), όταν θα σου έρχεται επίσκεψη η πεθερά; Καταλήγουν δηλαδή νέοι άνθρωποι να χρεώνονται για την αγορά πραγμάτων που παράλληλα δεσμεύει μέρος των χρημάτων τους σε πράγματα τα οποία δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσουν.



SBE said:


> [...]Και μου λέει £8000 και λέω εγώ "βγαίνει και σε άλλα χρώματα;"


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Α, ναι, αυτό με τα ρούχα το πιστέυω, αλλά από την άλλη στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρουν από εκπτώσεις. Ενω εδώ μπορέι να ψάξεις και να βρεις καμιά καλή έκπτωση ή να σου έρθει ουρανοκατέβατο. Φυσικά αυτό έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των μικρών επιχειρήσεων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τι να το κάνεις, κοπελιά (όχι εσύ, SBE) το κρυστάλλινο σερβίτσιο και την τραπεζαρία την πανάκριβη;



Αληθινό περιστατικό που μου διηγήθηκε φίλος από οικογένεια μεσαίου εισοδήματος: η μητέρα του κι η αδερφή του συζητούσαν για τον εξοπλισμό του διαμερίσματος της αδερφής του και κράταγαν σημειώσεις για να πάνε μετά για ψώνια. Στο σημείο που λέγανε ότι χρειάζονται 24-36-72 κρυστάλλινα ποτήρια του κρασιού μεσαία ρωτάει ο φίλος μου: χρειάζονται τόσα ποτήρια; Η μαμά του τον κοιτάζει με το γνωστό ύφος τι παιδί κι αυτό που έκανα και του λέει "ε, πως βρε Λαλάκη, θα κάνει μια δεξίωση το κορίτσι, να μην έχει να προσφέρει ένα κρασί;"
Ίσως η μαμά να είχε δει το ντοκυμαντάιρ που είχα δει εγώ για τα κρασιά Ρότσιλντ, όπου σε μια σκηνή η κυρία Ρ σχεδιαζει με την οικονόμο της ένα επίσημο τραπέζι και έχουν δειγματολόγιο σαν αυτό που έχουν στα καταστήματα, με δείγματα από όλα τα τραπεζομάντηλά τους για να διαλέξει η κυρία ποιό θα στρώσουν (δικά τους τραπεζομάντηλα, όχι δειγματολόγιο για να διαλέξουν ποιό θα αγοράσουν ή θα νοικιάσουν αλλά ποιό θα βγάλουν από το σεντούκι).


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Επίσης, τα ΙΚΕΑ στην Ελλάδα είναι του ομίλου Φουρλής: http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=445969



H αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το κρατάει μυστικό, μετά από κάθε σποτάκι στην τηλεόραση έχει γύρω στο ένα δευτερόλεπτο με το λογότυπο της εταιρείας. Ακόμα κι έτσι φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που θεωρούν ακόμα ότι μπαίνουν σε ας πούμε σουηδικό μαγαζί.



Zazula said:


> Αλλά να σου πω και το άλλο: Το ΙΚΕΑ στο ποτάμι είναι *γεμάτο κόσμο* (που αγοράζει, όχι που χαζεύει) *όλες τις μέρες και όλες τις ώρες*. Αν ήμουν ο Φουρλής δεν θα 'βλεπα για ποιον λόγο να ρίξω τις τιμές, αφού ο κόσμος δείχνει να είναι ΟΚ μ' αυτές. Και που υπάρχουν και κάποιοι διαμαρτυρόμενοι; Ε, αυτοί ας πάνε να τα φέρουν απ' έξω.



Είμαι δίπλα στο συγκεκριμένο ΙΚΕΑ και όντως είναι γεμάτο κόσμο, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω ότι είναι κόσμος που αγοράζει μόνο, θα έλεγα είναι πολύ περισσότερος ο κόσμος που χαζεύει, είναι πολλοί, νεαροί κυρίως που πάνε σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για την καφετέρια/εστιατόριο και... για να δουν άλλο κόσμο. Κάτι σαν meeting point ένα πράμα. Βολεύει και γεωγραφικά είναι η αλήθεια. 
Επίσης αυτοί που αγοράζουν έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν αφήνουν τα λεφτά που άφηναν παλαιότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2012)

Καινούργια επεισόδια στο σίριαλ "Στην Ελλάδα πουλάμε πιο ακριβά επειδή τα κορόιδα οι Έλληνες έχουν λεφτά":

Μπαταρία για MacBook: Στην Αγγλία 101 λίρες (περίπου 125 ευρώ). Στη Γερμανία 139 ευρώ. Στην Ιταλία 140 ευρώ. Στην Ελλάδα... 155 ευρώ! Μου το είπαν τηλεφωνικά από την αντιπροσωπεία Systemgraph.

Ειλικρινά, είμαι τόσο εξοργισμένη με την τακτική των Ελλήνων αντιπροσώπων/εμπόρων, που προτιμώ να ψωνίσω στην Αγγλία και να δώσω όλη τη διαφορά σε ταχυδρομικά έξοδα (που δεν θα χρειαστεί, σίγουρα θα περισσέψουν καμιά 20 ευρώ), παρά να τα δώσω σ' αυτούς που έχουν συμβάλει στη λεηλασία της τσέπης του Έλληνα καταναλωτή.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Καινούργια επεισόδια στο σίριαλ "Στην Ελλάδα πουλάμε πιο ακριβά επειδή τα κορόιδα οι Έλληνες έχουν λεφτά":
> 
> Μπαταρία για MacBook: Στην Αγγλία 101 λίρες (περίπου 125 ευρώ). Στη Γερμανία 139 ευρώ. Στην Ιταλία 140 ευρώ. Στην Ελλάδα... 155 ευρώ! Μου το είπαν τηλεφωνικά από την αντιπροσωπεία Systemgraph.
> 
> Ειλικρινά, είμαι τόσο εξοργισμένη με την τακτική των Ελλήνων αντιπροσώπων/εμπόρων, που προτιμώ να ψωνίσω στην Αγγλία και να δώσω όλη τη διαφορά σε ταχυδρομικά έξοδα (που δεν θα χρειαστεί, σίγουρα θα περισσέψουν καμιά 20 ευρώ), παρά να τα δώσω σ' αυτούς που έχουν συμβάλει στη λεηλασία της τσέπης του Έλληνα καταναλωτή.



Την παλιά μπαταρία σε μαγαζί με τηλεκατευθυνόμενα, και την κάνεις καινούρια-custom made με νέα φρέσκα στοιχεία/cells. Το έχω κάνει για το παλιό μου Jornada, γλίτωσα εκατοντάδες ευρώ...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2012)

Καλή η ιδέα σου, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή το MacBook δεν έχει καθόλου μπαταρία. Το έφερα από την Αγγλία, όπου το είχε ο γιος μου όταν του χάλασε η μπαταρία, χωρίς αυτήν. Νομίζω ότι πήγε στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2012)

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα χάλασε ο φορτιστής του λάπτοπ μου και είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στα πέριξ, γιατί δεν ήθελα να περιμένω τα ελληνικά αργοδρομεία, πάλι. Ο φορτιστής στην Ελλάδα, όπου κοίταξα, είχε 70 ευρώ. Τον πήρα 25 λίρες (30 ευρώ) από Αγγλία, τελικά, όπου τα 15 ήταν μεταφορικά και φόρος. Ο φορτιστής έφυγε την επόμενη μέρα από το μαγαζί και έφτασε στην Ελλάδα την μεθεπόμενη (την περασμένη Τρίτη). Τον παρέλαβα σήμερα από το σαλιγκαροδρομείο (μακρύς ο δρόμος Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη. Από Αγγλία μάλλον το έστειλαν με διακτίνιση).

Όμως ήθελα να εστιάσω στην διαφορά. 70 ευρώ εδώ, 15 στην Αγγλία. Και να πει κανείς ότι ήταν αγγλικό προϊόν; Όλοι οι φορτιστές φτιάχνονται στην Κίνα και αποκλείεται να τους αγοράζουν για πάνω από 5 ευρώ. Μια φορά πήρα ακουστικά από Κίνα και μου κόστισαν 1 λίρα (στο σύνολο, δηλαδή τιμή+μεταφορικά).


----------



## Lina (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ειλικρινά, αυτό νόμιζα και για το Μ&S και για το ΙΚΕΑ. Από την ώρα που έμαθα ότι ανήκουν σε Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες, το πράγμα ξεκαθάρισε.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Οι ξένες εταιρείες έχουν ποσοστό συμμετοχής.


----------



## Lina (Apr 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και στο _Βήμα_ αξίζουν τα σχόλια. Αλλά εμένα μ' αρέσει που ο κόσμος νομίζει πως πρόκειται για θυγατρικές των ξένων εταιρειών. ;)


Μα είναι θυγατρικές.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.fourlis.gr/upload/AnnualReports/Ετήσιο_Δελτίο_FY05.pdf:
Η Εταιρεία HOUSE MARKET A.E. ιδρύθηκε το 2000 με στόχο την ανάπτυξη του ΙΚΕΑ, που αποτελεί τον παγκόσμιο ηγέτη στο χώρο του επίπλου και του οικιακού εξοπλισμού. Η ανάπτυξη αφορά το σύνολο του Ελλαδικού χώρου και την Κύπρο.
​
Για τη σύσταση ψάξε εδώ: http://www.et.gr/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=106&lang=el με Αρ.ΜΑΕ 46208.

Για τη σύσταση της M&S ψάξε ομοίως με Αρ.ΜΑΕ 50716.


----------



## Lina (Apr 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> http://www.fourlis.gr/upload/AnnualReports/Ετήσιο_Δελτίο_FY05.pdf:
> Η Εταιρεία HOUSE MARKET A.E. ιδρύθηκε το 2000 με στόχο την ανάπτυξη του ΙΚΕΑ, που αποτελεί τον παγκόσμιο ηγέτη στο χώρο του επίπλου και του οικιακού εξοπλισμού. Η ανάπτυξη αφορά το σύνολο του Ελλαδικού χώρου και την Κύπρο.
> ​
> Για τη σύσταση ψάξε εδώ: http://www.et.gr/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=106&lang=el με Αρ.ΜΑΕ 46208.
> ...


Δεν βρήκα πουθενά τη μετοχική σύνθεση της M&S Μαρινόπουλος στο λινκ που παραθέτεις. 

Δες στην ετήσια έκθεση της M&S ότι μία από τις θυγατρικές της είναι η Marks and Spencer Marinopoulos Greece SA: http://annualreport2008.marksandspencer.com/financials/notec6.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2012)

Lina said:


> Δες στην ετήσια έκθεση της M&S ότι μία από τις θυγατρικές της είναι η Marks and Spencer Marinopoulos Greece SA: http://annualreport2008.marksandspencer.com/financials/notec6.html


Και κατά 50% η Marks and Spencer Marinopoulos BV Holding Company The Netherlands. The plot thickens... :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2012)

Το οποίο 50% αγόρασε η Marinopoulos Holding SARL, εταρεία του ομίλου Μαρινόπουλου :) Μην το ψάχνετε, καλύτερα. 
Ουσία έχει αυτό:

The Marinopoulos Group, one of Greece’s leading private sector companies, has been a partner of Marks & Spencer for 30 years and has exclusive rights to operate Marks & Spencer stores in Greece, Romania, Bulgaria, Serbia, Croatia, Slovenia and Switzerland under a franchise agreement.

Ο όμιλος Μαρινόπουλου έχει τη δικαιόχρηση των Marks & Spencer, αλλά ακόμα και αυτό να μην ίσχυε, οι τιμές καθορίζονται με βάση την εκάστοτε τοπική αγορά - αν την έπαιρνε την M&S να πουλάει ακριβότερα στην Ελλάδα, γιατί να μην πουλήσει; Αφού εδώ οι καταναλωτές δεν το ψάχνουν το θέμα συνήθως.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2012)

H σουηδική IKEA στην Ελλάδα έχει δώσει το σήμα της για εκμετάλλευση στη House Market AE (του Φουρλή).

H αγγλική M&S απέκτησε το 2008 το 50% τής M&S Μαρινόπουλος (http://www.marinopoulos.gr/marks.html) — οπότε δεν είχα δίκιο πως είναι όλη τού Μαρινόπουλου, διότι εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια είναι κατά το ήμισυ:
Marks and Spencer Group plc (Marks & Spencer) has acquired 50 per cent of Marks & Spencer Marinopoulos BV which operates 38 stores in Greece, a number of Balkan states, including Romania and Bulgaria, and Switzerland. The joint venture plans to open up to 50 new stores in these markets over the next few years.

ΥΓ Ααα, πρόλαβαν στο μεταξύ κι απάντησαν κι άλλοι. :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2012)

Ζάζουλα, η Λίνα έχει δίκιο. Η ελληνική ΑΒΕΤΕ είναι ακόμα κατά 100% θυγατρική της αγγλικής: http://annualreport.marksandspencer.com/financial-statements/notes-to-company-accounts/default.aspx
Αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρομαι είναι η Marks And Spencer Marinopoulos *B.V.* που εδρεύει στο Άμστερνταμ, και η οποία ανήκει κατά 50% στη θυγατρική M&S της αγγλικής, και κατά 50% στη Μαρινόπουλος SARL, που είναι γαλλική (Να θυμηθώ να γράψω ένα σημείωμα σχετικά με το γιατί δεν μεταφράζουμε τις επωνυμίες των εταιρειών, Να θυμηθώ να γράψω ένα σημείωμα σχετικά με το γιατί δεν μεταφράζουμε τις επωνυμίες των εταιρειών, Να θυμηθώ να γράψω ένα σημείωμα σχετικά με το γιατί δεν μεταφράζουμε τις επωνυμίες των εταιρειών, Να θυμηθώ να γράψω ένα σημείωμα σχετικά με το γιατί δεν μεταφράζουμε τις επωνυμίες των εταιρειών...)


----------



## Lina (Apr 10, 2012)

Οι τελικές μητρικές είναι αυτές που πωλούν τα προϊόντα τους στις κατά τόπους θυγατρικές τους. Και στην Ελλάδα πωλούν σε υψηλότερες τιμές επειδή δεν λειτουργεί ο ανταγωνισμός. Γιατί; Ας μας το πουν οι αρμόδιοι. Όπως λέει και η Palavra, ένας λόγος είναι ασφαλώς ότι δεν υπάρχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης, θα έλεγα ότι δεν λειτουργούν σωστά οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί. Οι μεγάλες εταιρείες απανταχού της γης κάνουν ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι τους για να καταργήσουν τον ανταγωνισμό. Συνάπτουν με τους ανταγωνιστές τους μυστικές συμφωνίες για τον καθορισμό των τιμών και τον καταμερισμό των αγορών, επιβάλλουν τιμές μεταπώλησης στους διανομείς τους, απαγορεύουν στους διανομείς τους το παράλληλο εμπόριο, δηλ. τις εξαγωγές από χώρες με χαμηλές τιμές προς χώρες με υψηλές τιμές, και άλλα πολλά. Οι εταιρείες δεν θέλουν την ελεύθερη αγορά. "Ο πελάτης είναι ο εχθρός μας, ο ανταγωνιστής είναι ο φίλος μας", έλεγαν στην ADM που καταδικάστηκε στις ΗΠΑ στην περίφημη υπόθεση του καρτέλ της λυσίνης. Γι' αυτό και οι αρχές των χωρών που θέλουν την ελεύθερη αγορά, φτιάχνουν νόμους για την προστασία του ανταγωνισμού με πρωτοπόρο τη μαμά του καπιταλισμού Αμερική και εφαρμόζουν αυτούς τους νόμους. Αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι στην Ελλάδα λειτουργούν καρτέλ; Για να επανέλθω στο καρτέλ της λυσίνης, την υπόθεση την κίνησε ένας επαρχιακός υπάλληλος του FBI, ασκήθηκαν διώξεις σε μια πανίσχυρη εταιρεία με σχέσεις με το πολιτικό κατεστημένο και μέλη της οικογένειας που διοικούσε αυτή την εταιρεία καταδικάστηκαν και μπήκαν στη φυλακή. Όλη η ιστορία είναι καταγεγραμμένη στο βιβλίο The Informant. Σας αφήνω να φανταστείτε τι θα συνέβαινε αν στην Ελλάδα ένας επαρχιώτης αστυνομικός δεχόταν καταγγελία για παράνομες πρακτικές μιας από τις ισχυρότερες ελληνικές εταιρείες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

Περί Marks & Spencer και Μαρινόπουλου, οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις είναι ότι στις 30/03/2012 ο Μαρινόπουλος πήρε πίσω το 20% της ελληνικής και έδωσε το 50% της ολλανδικής: http://corporate.marksandspencer.com/documents/publications/2012/annual_report_2012 (σελ. 105).


----------

